# Show off your SO!! We did show and tell with ourselves



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 6, 2006)

We had a wedding at my house not to long ago, and I got Jimmy to get into his uniform, (though it was a tight fit I might add!) and thought I would share.
















I felt a little fat but hopefully you can't tell!



:

We also did the whole double turkey day between the familes, but while we were up at my uncle's place for my family's, he got to drive my uncle's Huge bulldozer thing. He's got about 200 acres up in deland that he just plays with. Jimmy said it was all his 8 year old dreams come true!



:





Come on ppl, show of your SO!


----------



## Reble (Dec 6, 2006)

You guys make a great couple. :aktion033:

Here is my better half






Giving one of our Daughter's away Mother of Dylan my new Grandson.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Dec 6, 2006)

Hehehe Spotted Pony Girl, sure wish I looked fat like that. LOL

Here is my Jerry. He isn't a flashy dresser, but he has the kindest heart and the most beautiful eyes!

This was taken about three years ago of the two of us!






Jerry and one of the other women


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Dec 7, 2006)

This is me with my other half...I could NOT live without him

Thorn and I


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 7, 2006)

two of my SO's.... Stuart and Michael... but which is which? :bgrin


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 7, 2006)

^T-bird89^ said:


> This is me with my other half...I could NOT live without him
> 
> Thorn and I


Is Thorn an arab???

Here's my hubby-to-be Jason on his mom's qh Whisky (yes his sturrups are WAY too short)






Here's the family... Jason, Robbie (my 3 y.o. son) and me.... (yes, I have written permission to use the photo



: ) By the way, this is the photo we sent as engagement announcements... May 12, 2007 is the big day!


----------



## RedWagon (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is my wonderful husband and best friend, Mark.






And one of us at a Christmas party last year.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres My Hubby. The only pics I have of him with a horse, he much prefers his dirtbike.

Oh and no, he isnt a midget, LOL.. He is standing next to Ariel my percheron mare.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 7, 2006)

OOooppps, double post.


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2006)

This is fun! Here's some pictures of Harvey / "H". I don't know what I'd do without him... neither do the horses, dogs and cats. I'm 37 now and we started dating when I was 16



: He's been spoiling me rotten for more than 1/2 my life.














PS, Spotted Pony -- I hope one day I can get as fat as you :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin And Jimmy looks a lot like the guy on Scrubs (very handsome!).

Everyone's SO's just really look like nice people! Look at their eyes



We've got some GOOD men



:



:



:


----------



## strass (Dec 7, 2006)

I've gotten yelled at too much for posting pics of my wife...

...so I put tons of 'em on her web page!

[SIZE=18pt]Lisa Strassle[/SIZE]


----------



## susanne (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's my wild, guitar-totin, rocker of a better half, Keith...also the kindest, gentlest, wittiest man and hero to all children and animals.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is Barry, We will be married 29 years on sunday. I dont know what I would do without him either and hes not even a horse person! Notice tho the red shirt with the L&K logo... he was spending that day with his high school friends who he has not seen in 20 plus years ... Nice to know he is proud of L&K!

Also a pic of him at a show smiling even... a rare occurance...showing that is.

Lyn


----------



## Buckskin gal (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is my SO...the best darn help with the minis that I could find!



: About lost him with a stroke but he is back to cleaning barns and training the guys to drive.



: Also helps our son make carts. Have had him around for almost 50 years!



:


----------



## Shari (Dec 7, 2006)

My other half and still not up to par (not feeling well after surgery)...but enjoying giving Dyfra an Itch.

He is not a horse person either...but is such an angel with me and all my horses big and small.


----------



## Relic (Dec 7, 2006)

My OLD man just turned 71 in Aug we've been married for 30 years doesn't have very much interest in the minis never helps around the barn with chores but pays for whatever they need so works for us. But l still have hopes of reforming him down the road one of these years.. :bgrin


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice to see everyones loves



:

Here's mine...My Hubby (carrying TJ) & Son






And my Hubby solo



:


----------



## shane (Dec 7, 2006)

this is my love



: Billy



: without him i wouldnt have my own horses, he does everything for me, and doesnt complain.......hes a gem



:





we have been together 18 years, actually since i was 18 years old.....

HERES ANOTHER ONE TO GIVE YOU A LAUGH


----------



## irishmini (Dec 7, 2006)

i prefer billy without the hair..............thats my personal opinion..shane......but funny.he..he..he


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 7, 2006)

here's my husband in two of the VERY few photos i have of him:

at our wedding:






with one of the baby goats (before the judge he works for made him shave his beard off):


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 7, 2006)

Only picture I have on a website that I can post... this is my dear boyfriend Phil. He's not near as crazy about horses as I am but he knows his way around a horse and can be either bribed into the show ring or tempted by the lure of competition on occasion. Mostly he just shows up to show me his support, and will warm the horses up for me (like in this picture will my OTHER man, Tony...)

I think it's important to have an understanding S.O. My last one finally had an ultimatum... HIM or the HORSES, because he wanted to spend more time with me and didn't really like horses or being outside much. Obviously I chose the horses





Andrea


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Dec 7, 2006)

Awww see this is Neat to see everyone's guys! I agree Jill, all of us are pretty darn lucky!!

Jimmy's getting into the horses, he loves being around them, and is getting to be a decent rider. I'm looking at getting him a western for christmas as he wants to show, but won't wear the "girl pants!"



: Just for that I'm finding the most glitzed up silver set I can! HA! :bgrin He likes my big comfy dressage saddle, but all the western saddles I have here are girls small barrel saddles.

(Can't really imangin him in tailored sportsmens anyways, heck I even hate 'em!)


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is my squeeze, Darrin. He's great with the animals and even better to me. I'm a lucky girl. Oh, and he can grow a mean punkin too. Here's one of us from our Christmas card last year (gotta love a man in a Stetson), and one of him and the other old creaky woman in his life.











Right now, he's in the living room wrapping the chain saw he got for my dad for Christmas. What a guy.



: I really do need to get him in an Elvis outfit though. :bgrin

Men who marry/put up with horse women all have one thing in common, from what I can see in all of these pics. They just look like all around nice guys. I think we're all pretty lucky.


----------



## Feather1414 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey, the sun was in our faces. Thats my boyfriend Chris and I. We are going on 7 months this month!



:


----------



## LindaL (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is a pic taken in September of me and my partner, Tracy (she's the "blonde"). We will be celebrating 1 year together on Monday!



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 8, 2006)

This is my husband and best friend, Brent. He loves horses and is one of the best trainers I know. His gentle way of breaking a horse is so sexy to me!

This is us on our wedding day...






And here he is riding with our son, Hall. This was a proud moment for both of them because it was Hall's first time out where he actually had control of his own horse (after many many hours of training...lol) Brent is on my Appaloosa, Rebel.






He is such a great husband and a wonderful father too! Thanks for letting me share! Shannon


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a pic of my guy, Rusty, and me last spring in the bluebonnets. He wasn't really into the horses at first, but in the last year has really jumped in. He has his own mare that he bought, he helps more with the training and grooming (even clipping!!), and has even been showing a little bit more.

He puts up with a lot of BS from me and has to carry a pretty heavy load around the farm when I'm gone (which is a lot right now). I'm pretty lucky to have him!


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, ok everyone looks great, here is my sugar daddy of 14 years. His name is Bill, he is mans man!! The only part he has to do with the horses is paying for them and fixing stuff for them! Hey im taking it. Here he is a few of the pics, some have my son Jacob in them also. Heck he even looks good in hunter orange.











This is him and I at a Christmas party last year.






and one more!


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2006)

Jennifer, you forgot to mention that you are also MARRIED to your hot-looking "Sugar Daddy", lol!!





I only have one pic of my sweet Superman, (on the web) and it of course has a horse in it.



:

This is my husband Ray and I. We have two grown daughters, a grandson, and a granddaughter due in April.



I LOVE this man!



:


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's my boyfriend of six months, Jeremy. We met at work and had the biggets crush on each other but never talked to each other. My oh so wise friend invited him to my 21st bday party and well lets just say we hit it off. We started dating a week after my birthday. He's my best friend.



:

Here we are all dressed up






He loves all of my animals but his "son" Simba is his favorite






He even spends all weekend with me out at the farm. Here is him and his buddy Gold Bar






And here he is sweet talking my mare Star. He's always kissing them and telling them how beautiful they are.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 8, 2006)

spotted pony girl said:


> We had a wedding at my house not to long ago, and I got Jimmy to get into his uniform, (though it was a tight fit I might add!) and thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang girl you are a total HOT CHICK...............................and your SO isn't bad either



:

I wont post myself or mine as that would just be cruelty :new_shocked: :bgrin :bgrin



:


----------



## Camelotcavs (Dec 8, 2006)

I have just realized my Husband is camera shy!!!! I have no recent pics of him, but did find a few older ones.

His hair is now to the middle of his back when braided - no more mullet!!!

This was on our wedding day in '99. We had both been previously married and had a small wedding this time around.






(Yes, when I was a single mom I had pink walls, carpet and pink rose drapes - he politely asked if we could change it.)

I hate this pic of me, but my excuse is jet lag (17 hours in a plane and no smoking). This is the day after we arrived in Manila at an open air restaurant which is out in Manila Bay.






This man is my life!! From the second I met him I knew this is where I am meant to be. Even though I was adamant I would not date a younger guy (he is) and would never marry anyone with children because I have three daughters (he has three daughters also) YIKES :new_shocked:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 8, 2006)

THIS IS MY HUBBY ONE OF THE FEW TIMES I COULD GET HIM ON A HORSE










THIS IS HIM IN AFRICA A COUPLE YEARS AGO :bgrin

I DIDN'T REALIZE I NEVER TAKE PICTURES OF HIM :no: I WILL NOW HAVE TO START!



NIKKI


----------



## MiniforFaith (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's pic's of my hubby Paul. He does not like his picture taken, so these are from a while ago.. He helps me with my two when I need him..

work xmas party 1990? something 98 or 99






Family Pic in 2000. Me, Hubby, our son and our dog, Shania..






Xmas last year..






And finally this past summer with the kids and mini's...






He's my hubby of 15 yrs...



:


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a picture of my husband, Dan and me taken in December, 2002 at the Braden River Fire Department Christmas Party while we still lived in Florida.






Here's a more recent picture of Dan getting a kiss from our new stallion, Alliance Star Wars:





Dan and three of our babies consoling him after he sprained his wrist on duty at a house fire:


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Dec 10, 2006)

lbsfarm said:


> ^T-bird89^ said:
> 
> 
> > This is me with my other half...I could NOT live without him
> ...



Yes, he is an arabian. His full name is DW Thorn and he's from California.


----------



## GMAMINIS (Dec 10, 2006)

HERE IS A PIC OF MY HUSBAND LINDSEY ON OUR 31 YR. OLD BELGIAN LEWI!! MY HUSBAND LIKES THE BELGIANS AND I LIKE THE MINIS. THIS POOR OLD GUY WAS FROM A FARM IN NEW HOLLAND AND HAS BEEN WORKED VERY HARD AS YOU CAN TELL HE HAS THE SCARS TO PROOVE IT. HE IS A VERY GOOD HUSBAND HORSE! :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 10, 2006)

my husband only does the horse thing because he married into it but boy, did he get into it. he built his own saddle (first pic) a McClellan reproduction with an original horn he got on e-bay and he also built a pack saddle. the saddle he is sitting on is one that he won in a raffle but the one they were raffling didn't fit him or his horse so he traded it back in and got one custom-made that he got to pick all the stuff for and watch it being built. boy did i learn a lot about saddles during that time LOL. he and i are also building our own living quarters into our stock trailer, turning out pretty cool if i do say so myself. i get ideas in my head and he makes them real...he even made me little horses out of horseshoes, helped me fiddle and fiddle with the design until we got them looking good. i can seriously say there is NOTHING this man can't do if i ask him to!



:



:

well, except feed - he is DEATHLY allergic to hay!











of course my OTHER significant other is my avatar LOL


----------



## carlenehorse (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is my husband of 18 years and he is not a horsey person at all. He does build all my stalls, unloads feed and unloads all the hay for me. He supports my mini habit. LOL

He coaches my son's basketball team here he is on the left with the baseball cap.






Here he is with the kids practicing layups. My son is the first one.






Carlene


----------



## Chamomile (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll jump in here! My SO isn't at all into the horses, but he "lets" me have them :bgrin I have 11 horses so I guess you could say he is supportive of the whole thing! When I'm gone he does all my chores and tries to convince me that my horses love him more



:

The very BEST thing about my husband is that he is the World's Best Dad. He is so awesome with our two boys. Sometimes I wonder if I have two kids or three!! The only person to have broken a light fixture in our house was my husband, playing swords, by himself as the boys and I were gone for the weekend!! I swear! He said he was keeping in practice, but I'm not sure about that! :lol:

He is my hay stacker and grain hauler and helps me build all my crazy little shelters that I insist the minis need. And this last summer he worked his tail off and built us a new house!!



:



:

My SO Craig... this is when they were putting the trusses up for the roof of our house. I snapped this picture and it's one of my favorite of him...






Here he is with my other SO's... my two boys Ben and Logan. It was Ben's 6th birthday.






And he would absolutely KILL me if he knew I posted this one!! :new_shocked: But it's such a great one and really captures his playful side!! He smashed himself into one of our boys shirts and then was showing off his muscles... My SO is 6 feet tall and about 180 so it was no small feat! The worst part was taking it off :lol:


----------



## Capall Beag IRL (Dec 11, 2006)

This is the love of my life, thought id show off how hunky he is in his uniform.

we are planning to get married next year with a full military wedding, a very selfish request on my part but i just love them all in there full dress uniforms and luckily i have been granted this wish.

what more could a woman ask for.

MY BEST FRIEND










:


----------



## minimule (Dec 11, 2006)

Lots of good lookin' guys on here!

My SO is not that into horses either. He does let me have mine as he knows I would go with them!



: We have been married for 21 yrs now. He is a Paramedic/Firefighter and is currently a Lieutenant. He only has 18 months left to retirement. YIPEE! He will help me with the horses if I beg him. In reality, he likes the horses but if you ask him.....nope! On our last run to UT, he met a Pintabian that doesn't like men but followed him everywhere! He talked about her a lot on the way home and what he would do if she was his.



:

This is Dave in his SASS clothes as Dawgtooth Dave. His hobby is guns of any kind. I took this one in June of this year.


----------



## nootka (Dec 11, 2006)

My husband of 18 years, Martin. He is a commercial fisherman (Deadliest Catch/Deadliest Season type stuff though he hasn't gone up for King Crab for a few years, now, he does it down here nowadays and longlines for Black Cod and Halibut in Alaska during the Spring/Summer and Fall).

Many of you have met and/or seen him at shows. (haha a/k/a "Raoul") He's always helping w/the horses and enjoys all of the socialization at the shows. He's very supportive and helpful with my hobby, though he gets a little impatient with some of the people we deal with at times (the ones that don't do what they should as far as sales or purchases/contracts.)






And another one of him w/our middle son, Brandon.

Liz


----------



## susanne (Dec 11, 2006)

One of the things I most look forward to at shows is visiting with Liz, Martin and the boys. I especially love watching Martin with Brandon and Colton -- he is such a nurturer. That to me is the true measure of a man (and the way he is with the horses, of course!)


----------

